# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Mein Mann Karl-Heinz ist im November verstorben

## Karl1945

Mein Mann Karl-Heinz ist am 22.November 2010 verstorben. Die letzten Monate hatte er starke
Schmerzen und war die meiste Zeit im Krankenhaus. 
Nach der Diagnose im November 2008 konnte er sich im Forum informieren und austauschen, dafür
möchte ich mich bei Euch bedanken.

Gruß Iris

----------


## Günter55

Liebe Iris!

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten den Kampf deines Mannes gegen diese (unsere) tückische Erkrankung hier im Forum verfolgen können. Ich hätte ihm so sehr gewünscht, dass er die Krankheit, wenn schon nicht heilen, so doch einigermaßen in den Griff bekommt. Meine Gedanken sind bei dir und deiner Familie. Er wird uns fehlen.

Günter

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Iris und Angehörige,

es wäre Deinem Mann zu wünschen gewesen, dass er ohne Schmerzen hätte gehen dürfen. Leider war dies nicht der Fall. Da auch ich seinen Werdegang habe mitverfolgen können, hat er alles versucht und den Kampf verloren.

Ich wünsche Dir und den Angehörigen mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Hans-J.

----------


## premme

Hallo Iris,
auch ich bin erschrocken und traurig. Er hatte es nicht leicht, war aber trotz allem ein großer Kämpfer.
Ich möchte dir hiermit, aus vollem Herzen, mein Beileid aussprechen.

Gruß premme

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Iris und Kinder,

Herzliches Beileid 
Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Iris,

jeder der Forumsteilnehmer hier wünscht sich wohl, es hätte mehr gegeben, womit wir Deinem Mann zu einem längeren Überleben hätten verhelfen können. Immer wieder werden wir auf den Boden der nüchternen Tatsache zurückgeholt, dass unsere Ärzte und wir in vielen Fällen noch viel zu wenig gegen diese Krankheit ausrichten können, und dass wir uns in einem Kampf befinden, der noch sehr lange dauern wird.

Dir und Euren Kindern wünsche ich viel Mut und Kraft für die bevorstehende Zeit.

Ralf

----------


## christinew

Liebe Iris, gerade eben habe ich Deine Nachricht gelesen, und bin geschockt, wie oft hatten Dein Mann und ich Informationen ausgetauscht und versucht das Unabänderliche aufzuhalten, es ist uns nicht gelungen.
Es tut mir so leid, dass er Schmerzen erleiden musste, 
Ich kann Dir leider keinen Trost spenden, denn den gibt es nicht, weil man das Geschehen nicht begreifen kann
Ich wünsche Dir und auch mir, dass man irgendwann wieder durchatmen kann, aber auf dem Weg ist man allein, 
Erinnere Dich an Eure schönen Zeiten, davon muss man jetzt zehren.
Ganz viel Kraft und viel Stärke, Christine

----------

